# no te enteras de la misa la media



## airolg

Hola... ¿Qué significa "te enteras de la mosa media"?
Gracias
Gracias



> Nota della moderazione:
> Per favore, apri un thread per ogni domanda
> Il titolo del thread è stato cambiato per una più semplice ricerca futura.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao airolg, 

Non so cosa sia la_ mosa media_  però _'te enteras_' significa ti accorgi, ti rendi conto.
Magari è un inizio.
Dove hai trovato questo spezzone? Hai una frase intera? (Così non andiamo alla cieca  )


----------



## krolaina

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao airolg,
> 
> Non so cosa sia la_ mosa media_  però _'te enteras_' significa ti accorgi, ti rendi conto.
> Magari è un inizio.
> Dove hai trovato questo spezzone? Hai una frase intera? (Così non andiamo alla cieca  )


 
No me extraña, es que no existe.  

La frase correcta sería: _no te enteras de la Misa la media _(no te enteras ni de la mitad de la Misa).

Es una expresión que usamos para decirle a alguien que no se está enterando de lo que estamos diciendo, o que no está entendiendo alguna explicación. Por ejemplo:

A: Tienes que multiplicar por tres y luego dividir entre dos
B: No sé hacer ese ejercicio
A: Te lo he explicado mil veces! no te enteras de la misa la media 

Bueno, no se me ocurría otro ejemplo, espero haber sido clara. Os dejo a vosotros la posible traducción...


----------



## metiu23

krolaina said:


> No me extraña, es que no existe.
> 
> La frase correcta sería: _no te enteras de la Misa la media _(no te enteras ni de la mitad de la Misa).
> 
> Es una expresión que usamos para decirle a alguien que no se está enterando de lo que estamos diciendo, o que no está entendiendo alguna explicación. Por ejemplo:
> 
> A: Tienes que multiplicar por tres y luego dividir entre dos
> B: No sé hacer ese ejercicio
> A: Te lo he explicado mil veces! no te enteras de la misa la media
> 
> Bueno, no se me ocurría otro ejemplo, espero haber sido clara. Os dejo a vosotros la posible traducción...



Hola Carol!
Por Misa que se entiende? Por la celebracion en la iglesia? Una en particular dado que has usado la mayuscula?
Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

metiu23 said:


> Hola Carol!
> Por Misa que se entiende? Por la celebracion en la iglesia? Una en particular dado que has usado la mayuscula?
> Gracias!


 
Me temo que de momento te tendrás que conformar conmigo . Me temo que a Carol se le ha ido el dedo, es con minúscula, pues no se trata de una misa concreta. Ah, sí por misa se refiere al servicio religioso.

Por lo demás, la explicación de la delfina es perfecta.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## metiu23

Antpax said:


> Me temo que de momento te tendrás que conformar conmigo . Me temo que a Carol se le ha ido el dedo, es con minúscula, pues no se trata de una misa concreta. Ah, sí por misa se refiere al servicio religioso.
> 
> Por lo demás, la explicación de la delfina es perfecta.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Gracias Ant, està muy claro ahora, habia entendido correctamente!


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Me temo que a Carol se le ha ido el dedo, es con minúscula, pues no se trata de una misa concreta.


 
Ehm...no se me ha ido el dedo...¿es con minúscula?. Yo pensé que "estas cosas" siempre iban con mayúscula



metiu23 said:


> Gracias Ant, està muy claro ahora, habia entendido correctamente!


 
Hola Met, ¡mira que no darnos una traducción! 

Añado que es un poco despectivo...es casi como si te llamasen tonto a la cara. ¿No hay una expresión equivalente en italiano?


----------



## Melipillano

*Te lo he explicado mil veces! no te enteras de la misa la media. *
*¿No hay una expresión equivalente en italiano?*
Non hai capito un'acca!
Non hai capito un tubo!


----------



## metiu23

krolaina said:


> Ehm...no se me ha ido el dedo...¿es con minúscula?. Yo pensé que "estas cosas" siempre iban con mayúscula
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Met, ¡mira que no darnos una traducción!
> 
> Añado que es un poco despectivo...es casi como si te llamasen tonto a la cara. ¿No hay una expresión equivalente en italiano?



Pues, yo diria:
- non hai capito un'acca ( ya dicho );
- non hai capito un accidenti 
- ci sei o ci fai ?( muy coloquial )
- non hai capito una mazza ( muy coloquial )


----------



## krolaina

metiu23 said:


> - ci sei o ci fai ?( muy coloquial )


 


Grazie


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> La frase correcta sería: _no te enteras de la Misa la media _(no te enteras ni de la mitad de la Misa).


 
*No te enteras de la misa, la media.*

*No te enteras de la misa, la mitad.*

Existen estas dos versiones y se trata de una expresión de lo más corriente. De todos modos, en el castellano de Cataluña os diría que casi que no usamos más que la segunda opción (la de la mitad )

"De la misa, la media" lo escuché por primera vez hace unos diez años, de la boca de una maña.


----------



## Coccibella

Yo viví en Zaragoza y también siempre escuché la de la mitad!
En mi opinión esta expresión se refiere a que antes la misa estaba en latín y la gente no entendía nada...¿Puede ser?
Ciao!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Coccibella said:


> Yo viví en Zaragoza y también siempre escuché la de la mitad!
> En mi opinión esta expresión se refiere a que antes la misa estaba en latín y la gente no entendía nada...¿Puede ser?
> Ciao!!!


 
Ahora que lo dices, así me lo explicaron a mí también. ¡Ya lo había olvidado!

Baci, Cocci!


----------

